
The Narrowing Ambitions of Venture Capital - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429024/the-narrowing-ambitions-of-venture-capital/
======
ljensen
Lerner assumes that innovation is simply a function of money invested. It's
not. Innovation is created independent of money.

Furthermore, by dismissing social media as a fraternity drinking app, he
demonstrates a myopic view of how social media has transformed our society.
Afterall, social media quantifiably shaped political debates in the Arab
Spring ([http://www.washington.edu/news/2011/09/12/new-study-
quantifi...](http://www.washington.edu/news/2011/09/12/new-study-quantifies-
use-of-social-media-in-arab-spring/)).

